
Show HN: My ODroid H2 'rack mount' setup - mech422
https://imgur.com/gallery/HFYLTl3
======
hultner
Looks good, have you tested the pref of the realteks nics? Would be cool to
see some ipref stats between two of these considering they're running 2.5G.

Are you running Linux or BSD?

------
mech422
2U Rack enclosure build, housing 3xODroid H2 and a 400 watt power supply. The
power supply is way overkill, as the H2 are about 4w each.

